# Who owns a lurcher?



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Got any pics?

No don't worry i am not getting another dog - yeah right - i wish. lol

my mom's colleague at work has got a lurcher puppy and i've never seen them before.....so..any pictures would be very nice.


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Freyja has them  Gorgeous


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

RachyBobs said:


> Freyja has them  Gorgeous


Mine are whippets and greyhounds. I can put photos of them on but no lurchers sorry.


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Freyja said:


> Mine are whippets and greyhounds. I can put photos of them on but no lurchers sorry.


Ooops  x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I think there's a couple on here I would love a whippet/bedlington lurcher :001_tt1:. They're sighthounds mostly whippets or greyhounds mixed with a working breed so terriers, collies, even some of the working breeds


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

They are all so different though so cant really see a pic of what a lurcher looks like lol


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

I have what they call a pocket lurcher, she's a border terrier x whippet

here you go 




























A lurcher is a type of cross, for working reasons sighthounds were crossed with working dogs for ease of trainability and versitility, lurcher in itself is not a breed. loyal as hell tho :001_tt1:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Probably a really obvious question but why are terrier/whippet lurchers called pocket lurchers?


----------



## em007 (Sep 29, 2009)

heres mine


----------



## em007 (Sep 29, 2009)

another picture of them


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Gorgeous what crosses are they?


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

Because they are specifically bred to be smaller than normal lurcher not exactly pocket size but small enough to fit in the huge coats of poachers


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I knew the answer had to be something as obvious as that :blush2:


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

bedlington lurchers are classed as pocket lurchers


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I know it's the terrier/whippet lurchers are called that right?


----------



## em007 (Sep 29, 2009)

mine are deer hound with greyhound dad was a full greyhound, mum was half grayhound half deer hound.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

A lurcher is a sighthound cross with another breed usually a terrier or working breed. A cross between 2 sighthounds eg whippet x greyhound is a longdog.


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> I know it's the terrier/whippet lurchers are called that right?


yes it's the whippet/ small dog crosses, I think they used more than terriers, the lurchers genes are so diverse, and because of this they're probably one of the healthiest type of dog  but then as always there will be unethical breeders messing it up for everyone


----------



## em007 (Sep 29, 2009)

well vets say lurcher and everyone else but thanks for info


----------



## em007 (Sep 29, 2009)

mine are over a yr fingers crossed never had anything wrong never had to take them to vets  only for boosters


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I would have one if I didn't have a strong feeling one would really love my rabbit for the wrong reasons


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

em007 said:


> well vets say lurcher and everyone else but thanks for info


Most people do call longdogs lurchers. It is mostly the lurcher people that know them as longdogs.


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> I would have one if I didn't have a strong feeling one would really love my rabbit for the wrong reasons


I had an indoor rabbit when I got tilly, she never bothered with him, he was a grumpy old rescue who used to nip at her heels if she hacked him off 

As you can see in the pik . . she just ignored him


----------

